# Gas drier blows cold air



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

I have a Kennmore gas drier that seems to be experiencing some difficulties. Everything seems to be working OK on the drier, except that the air it blows while running is cold. 

I have another appliance that shares the same gas line and it is working fine – I checked the valve on the line to the drier and it is open so I have reason to believe gas is getting to the drier, it just doesn’t seem to be doing anything with it. 

Any ideas? Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.

if you remove the lower cover


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.

If you remove the lower cover and see that the glow bar


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.

If you remove the lower cover and see that the glow bar turns orange (glows) then it could be the coils.

If you remove the lower cover and do not s ee


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.

If you remove the lower cover and see that the glow bar turns orange (glows) then it could be the coils.

If you remove the lower cover and do not see the glow bar turn orange the it sounds like it is the glow


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is the dryer?

It could either be the glow bar (ignitor)

or the coils on the gas valve.

If you remove the lower cover and see that the glow bar turns orange (glows) then it could be the coils.

If you remove the lower cover and do not see the glow bar turn orange the it sounds like it is the glow bar.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your response. The drier is about three years old.

I will try out your test when I get home from work this evening. One question though – if it were either of these problems, shouldn’t I be smelling gas while the drier is running? I don’t smell anything at all.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

(computer mistakenly posted too many prior post)

There are safety sensors that will either not allow the gas valve to come (bad ignitor) or will allow it to come on temporarily to try to light (bad coil).

If the dryer was designed without safety sensors then peoples houses would explode from the unburned gases that where released.

With the dryer only being 3 years old then it is more than likely the ignitor.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info – your explanation makes sense seeing as how my house hasn’t exploded. I will check it out this evening.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I would also check the venting system. This can also trip a safety feature and not allow gas burner to ignite.


----------

